# Dead bees for sale ???



## enjambres

And every year or so somebody posts here asking to _buy_ dead bees to use as materials in some kind of art project. Usually they are asking because they want to highlight the "perils of the poor honeybees." Or so they say.

Enj.


----------



## sesk

tech.35058 said:


> ...My congratulations to the seller on developing another market for a hive product, but ummm, any body else doing this? recipes, success stories? Horror stories?
> ..... CE


I made ointment from "podmor" (dead bees) from wax, olive oil and podmor. It smels not fine but looks it helps. I gave it to my mother when she suffered from neuralgic pain in the leg and it helped.
Some say podmor helps for man's health. I'm not tried, since it's a tough trial - to eat or to drink tincture but really there are too many good comments.


----------

